# SW, say it ain't so!



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I read in another thread that SW sold his G 34. This is hard to believe and I suspect that either:
1) somebody posing as SW is posting erroneous information to besmirch (I love that word) his reputation or 
2) he has (at least temporarily)taken leave of his senses. 

SW, say it ain't so!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry dude. I did it, and I have no regrets.

I sold the Glock 34 to buy an AR15. After shooting my PS90 again today, however, I think I am satisfied w/ it - and I don't think I will bother buying an AR - I see no need for it. Unless I buy a varmit type AR - one w/ a scope to shoot long distances, it makes no sense for me to spend over $1k for another rifle setup with *another *Eotech. Not when I have an awesome setup already.

Anyway... on to the main topic - the Glock... Even though I sold it to buy a rifle, a rifle I'm not gonna buy now... I have no regrets. The Glock 34 is my fav Glock out of any Glock. But, it is still a Glock. I just don't like that spongy/mushy trigger.

I enjoy my P99 too much. Other than MAYBE a FNP9, there really is no other 9mm handguns that interest me. The P99 does everything I want - and, I have two fullsize 99's (a P99 and a SW99) and a compact P99.

I shoot the P99 more accurately than the Glock 34 too.

So, I have no regrets. I didn't loose my mind


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, OK, but I was a little surprised nonetheless since you have said you liked your G 34. The Glock trigger puts off a lot of people. You might have tried installing a Ghost rocket trigger though. I haven't tried one yet but I have heard that it makes the trigger considerably crisper and shorter. 

At the USPSA competition I went to today near Durham, NC, I met up with a guy who was using a Walther P99 AS. First time I have seen someone with this firearm at a competition. So, it was my initial chance to handle the gun (at a safe area, of course) and to dry fire it. Felt good in my hand although I'm sure I would use the largest grip attachment it comes with while this one had the smallest. Didn't have a chance to shoot it but it is a nice looking and feeling handgun. 
For my preferences, my G 34 is probably the last handgun I would get rid of and that includes my beloved CZ SP 01.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, we all have our favorites.

I shot the Glock better when I first got it - before I started shooting the P99. Now, I know the trigger breaking point on the P99 and have gotten used to it. I just got to where I hated the Glock trigger.

But, as I said above - out of any Glock, the G34 is the 1 to get, if ya want a Glock


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't like you anymore Ship.
:smt022


----------

